# Photobucket problems



## WillC (Apr 10, 2013)

I really miss the old version, it was very fast to extract the img code from a pic in the album, without having to click to make it a full size image. The new one I have to scroll through full size pics to get the img code, its very slow. And more importantly its no longer uploading reliably, pictures upload then will not appear in my library. Its very very annoying as there was nothing wrong with the old version.
I've given them loads of feedback, but that process itself is maddening. As you then have to give feedback on the feedback and fill out a questionaire about the feedback....arrgghhh:eek2: 
Anyway I'm looking for an alternative, what do folks use for hosting forum pics, where the codes to copy and paste and quick and easy to get to. Picassa and Fickr dont seem to have an IMG feature.
Many Thanks
Will


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep, not a fan of the new pho-bucket. I feel your pain.


----------



## WillC (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I've worked out how to post pictures from Facebook. I have proper computer rage creeping up on my today.:knight:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 10, 2013)

I use Picassa. I just right click on the image and copy the url. Then when I paste here you can use the image tool, but I find its just faster to type the




manually. If I know I will be uploading a bunch of images in one post I will copy and paste a bunch of tags then fill them in with the URLs.


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 10, 2013)

I use Dropbox and I'm pretty happy with it, works well with my phone too


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep. I dont like it either. But Im starting to get use to it. sorta..


----------



## WillC (Apr 10, 2013)

We fear change us old folk Randy

I wouldn't mind the new look too much, its just that half the time when I upload something it wont show in the gallery. Im going to try a few others. 
Drop box is a new one on me, I'll try that too. I have sussed the copy image location thing .... Just takes me much longer than the old photobucket.... grrrirate1:


----------



## Beohbe (Apr 10, 2013)

http://imgur.com/
is what I usually use for posting pics on forums.

edit: oh, and sometimes http://imageshack.us/


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 10, 2013)

Dropbox is the best


----------



## WillC (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll check it out, cheers Guys. What I remembered today is there is no rage quite like the kind of rage I get when computer stuff starts going pear shaped, that combined with the frustration of dealing with a faceless company like photobucket. I think if a photobucket technician had actually popped up in my room, he may have left with something partially buried in his face....... and relax:IMOK:


----------



## Customfan (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad to hear its not my imagination..... Photobucket has got some issues!

irate2:

I feel your pain Will!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't worry about it Will, PB will change to something else in a week or two - they always do.:dazed:


----------



## WillC (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah thanks for the words of wisdom. It does work from my phone which is one thing, look.




I think this may be a better long term solution, though, cheese and beer.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 to Dropbox, but embedding from my phone has broken recently after an update, works fine from a proper computer though


----------

